# Chalk Mine, Norwich Norfolk, Jan 2011



## manof2worlds (Jan 18, 2011)

I hadn't been out on an explore for a while owing to the usual financial excuses, but when I got intel on improved access to this little mine, I couldn't resist, and it's right on my doorstep as well. I contacted my bestest explore chum Black Shuck with the news and he dropped everything at the last minute to come along with myself and my good lady for a little sojourn in a chalky world beneath the fair city of Norwich. I personally really enjoyed this little explore, there is no vandal damage at all and it's always nice and warming to see the respect that previous explorers had shown the place.

In the early 19th century the lime-kilns and chalk workings around this area were fully exploited but by the end of the century housing and industrial development had made access to the pits and tunnels difficult and they eventually were abandoned. However, they continued to be used as places for storage. Thompson & Sons, for instance, used the caves and tunnels (Rosary road) when they occupied the Chalk Hill Works site as a natural storehouse for iron, zinc and tin, erecting two stout doors at the entrances to the main tunnels. In the 19th century Coleman's Brewery Company occupied the site and used the tunnels for extensive storage.

The tunnels were used as air raid shelters during World War 2 and number of artifacts from that time were still there.

In 2010, the Thompsons factory was demolished fully exposing two access points and at the time of writing, it is expected that they will be permanently sealed before the end of the month as developers are moving in to build new houses.

On with the pics:




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

My 12 year old son attempting his first light-painted silhouette (we returned a week later so that he could see the mine) 




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

Obviously I had to have a go as well......




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr




Chalk Mine, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------



## gingrove (Jan 18, 2011)

Another great set of pictures Thanks for posting!


----------



## LittleMadam (Jan 18, 2011)

Lovely pictures there, that really looks like a cool place! Are you saying it will be permanently sealed and there will never be access again after the houses are built? That's really sad and hope it isn't going to be lost to new unneeded barratt boxes for ever x


----------



## Badoosh (Jan 18, 2011)

Some of the best images i've seen from this site, thanks for sharing. I see some of the other mines in Norwich have recently been captured, good to see people's research paying off.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 18, 2011)

Excellent pics, really like the look of this place.


----------

